# You know you're getting old when...



## Vincents (Jul 6, 2010)

You browse threads here and you have no idea what most of the abbreviations mean. EJF2L? OCLL? I know what the basic parts of Fridrich are, Petrus because I learned that first, what ZZ and ZB are because I tried to learn those, MGLS because I know Lucas, and COLL just because. Everything else just goes over my head. I'm getting old.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2010)

Omg. I'm older than that book? O_O


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang. I was like 5 or 6 when that book came out. I'm way old.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha. I'm a day older than that book.


----------



## shelley (Jul 6, 2010)

I was 12 when that book was first published, maybe 14 or 15 when I discovered the series for the first time.

And apparently oldest person in this thread so far.


----------



## Laura O (Jul 6, 2010)

I was 13 when the book was first published. And I never read it in the following 13 years.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 6, 2010)

23 when it came out...


----------



## Innocence (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol I lose. I was 3 when it came out. I definitely don't feel old.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow...just think about it: People who can't remember a world without Harry Potter...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 6, 2010)

shelley said:


> I was 12 when that book was first published, maybe 14 or 15 when I discovered the series for the first time.
> 
> And apparently oldest person in this thread so far.



There, I beat you!

I feel old when Winning Moves releases "Monopoly Classic Editition", and it looks exactly like what I used to play as a kid. 

I was mentoring a group of interns for work and we were on a bus going to a team building exercise. I couldn't quite follow the conversation, so I asked one of them to define "emo", so I knew what they were talking about. One kid stared at me in disbelief.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Omg. I'm older than that book? O_O



+1


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 6, 2010)

i was -1 when the book came out, WTF isnt it the sorcerers stone? O wait thats in the USA.. i think


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahah, I'm glad that the picture I posted sparked such a response.

I was 5 when it came out. I'm still young!
xD


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 6, 2010)

I was 2


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2010)

A world without Harry Potter, what a wonderful world it was. I remember us having to read this for an assignment of some kind, it was horrible.


----------



## AngeL (Jul 6, 2010)

^GET OUT!!!!


----------



## nck (Jul 6, 2010)

I was five as well


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 6, 2010)

This is Dewey from Malcolm in the Middle. 




Feeling old?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pfft. Frickin' brats. When I was your age, there was no internet. If I wanted the solution to a puzzle, I had to either figure it out on my own, or I had to peel the stickers off. Forum? What's that? Internet? Are you referring to the "inter-netting" in my swimming trunks?

And of course, I have to stumble upon this thread on my BIRTHDAY of all things.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 6, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Are you referring to the "inter-netting" in my swimming trunks?



The Simpsons.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 6, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Pfft. Frickin' brats. When I was your age, there was no internet. If I wanted the solution to a puzzle, I had to either figure it out on my own, or I had to peel the stickers off. Forum? What's that? Internet? Are you referring to the "inter-netting" in my swimming trunks?
> 
> And of course, I have to stumble upon this thread on my BIRTHDAY of all things.



Sorry, we couldn't decide when we we're born.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 6, 2010)

I was 6.

I have never read a word or saw any of Harry Potter in a movie.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 6, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft. Frickin' brats. When I was your age, there was no internet. If I wanted the solution to a puzzle, I had to either figure it out on my own, or I had to peel the stickers off. Forum? What's that? Internet? Are you referring to the "inter-netting" in my swimming trunks?
> ...



No, no...it just shows how much of a universal theme the "you know you're getting old when..." happens to be. I believe the adage is, "Youth is wasted on the young."


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> This is Dewey from Malcolm in the Middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, i just watched that this morning, now I feel old too...
2 when harry potter came out


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 6, 2010)

I am almost 14 months older than that book. I feel like a little person.

Even so, the cube abbreviations aren't hard to follow, I've found. It might not be the same for people who have cubed longer.

Also, abbreviations are here.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 6, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > Toquinha1977 said:
> ...








Nice buzzkill.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i was -1 when the book came out, WTF isnt it the sorcerers stone? O wait thats in the USA.. i think



I was 1 year 128 days when it was released


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2010)

I was actually born on that exact day. No joke.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 6, 2010)

I was almost 12 when that book came out and today is also my birthday!!!! i'm 25 does that make me old? the picture of the kid from malcom in the middle made me feel old


----------



## brunson (Jul 6, 2010)

I was two when Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. There are a few people here that are older than me, but for all the rest of you young punks... GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm too genius to follow your orders.

That's a very nice lawn gnome you have right there.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 6, 2010)

About a month.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 6, 2010)

My little sister told me I have gray hairs. 
I checked and its true


----------



## AngeL (Jul 6, 2010)

I was 8 when it came out. I remember the day it released in the states, too. I read it twice in three days and it was always a huge event when a new book was about to come out.

Now that I think about it, people of my generation basically grew up alongside Harry. The books were kiddy and fun back when I was little, and as I got older, they got more mature and darker. Thinking back, every time a new HP book came out was kind of a milestone in life.

I feel sorry for people who were born after or were already old when they started reading them


----------



## Forte (Jul 6, 2010)

larf said:


> I was 13 when the book was first published. And I never read it in the following 13 years.



lol THAT made me feel old. I didn't realize that it had been out for 13 years


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2010)

i was 2 and a half when Harry Potter and the *Sorcerer's* Stone came out.

I have no idea what this Philosopher's Stone thing is


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 6, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> i was 2 and a half when Harry Potter and the *Sorcerer's* Stone came out.
> 
> I have no idea what this Philosopher's Stone thing is



It's the European title.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


>



I was liek 1 when this came out :3


----------



## jiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > i was 2 and a half when Harry Potter and the *Sorcerer's* Stone came out.
> ...


Some might say, the correct title. J. K. Rowling is British after all.


----------

